# FLORIDA 3D Shoots Near Orlando Florida?????



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I just spent the whole winter in Lake Wales ,Florida that is directly south of Orlando--45-minutes depending on traffic on route 27. There is a nice shop with a nice 20 yard range in Frostproof that is another 15 minutes south of Lake Wales. Spurlows Archery.Dave is the owner,great guy.My favorite hangout. On Tuesday and Saturday morning at 9am you can shoot animal rounds or field archery at Central Florida Archers.Its located about 3 miles south of Fort Meade on Route 17. Thats about 35 minutes from Lake Wales.Great bunch of guys and I have a blast shooting there. There is a guy named Jim that lives in Winter Haven and you might be able to get with him on Tuesdays and run down with him.If interested Pm me and I can get u his contact no. Central Florida Archers also has monthly 3d shoots as does Ridge Archers on North side of Lakeland that is just down I-4 towards Tampa. They both can be found under google and see there scedules. I have spent the last 5 winters there and these are the places I have found to be the best. There are others but get your wallet out for a little range time. Tell the guys at CFA that Gary sent you down.1st round will be on the house. Bob ,Wilber,Roger,Johnny and the boys are a lot of fun.


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the info. I will definitely be looking into all of those options.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

this weekend to shoot on Saturday and sunday over in the Tampa area when is at Gasparilla Bowman I lake park the other one is at Tampa Bay sporting clays and Land O Lakes was about an Hour 20 minute drive... 
Gaparilla is a CENTRAL Florida 3d shoot. ... sporting clays is their monthly event


----------



## mgs270 (Apr 16, 2015)

there is a shoot in Newberry at the Easton Center just west Gainesville Saturday and a 3D hunter condition shoot at the Flagler Gun and archery club Saturday too, its in Bunnell between St Augustine and Daytona


----------

